# Laptop-LCD per DVI/VGA an normalen Rechner?



## multimolti (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein altes FSC Amilo Pa 1510 Notebook hier rumfliegen, was irgendwie kaputt ist. Aber das Display geht noch perfekt, also wollte ich den als Flachbildschirm weiterverwenden.
Im Inneren hat der Monitor 2 Anschlüsse, einen mit 4 Pins für Strom und einen mit 30 Pins für das Bildsignal, von denen aber 3 soweit ich es sehen kann nicht benutzt werden, bleiben also 27.

Was könnte das für ein Anschluss sein? VGA hat 15 Pins, also eher nicht, und DVI eigentlich 24 + 5x Analog, also 29... Das passt schon eher.
Kann ich irgendwie, ohne jede mögliche Kombination zu probieren, einen Adapter basteln oder kaufen?

Wär nett, wenn mir jemand Tips geben könnte! Ein paar Zusatzinformationen:
Auf dem Mainboard steht bei dem Display-Stecker "CON9 30", ich glaube aber das ist nur eine FSC-interne Bezeichnung und hilft nicht weiter.


----------

